# Welsummer vs. Maran



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

We're slated to close on our new property in just about a month...so I'm looking to order my chicks for the year. I've decided to use Welp if that makes any difference.
My question is - I want a very diverse group of chickens and eggs.
So far I've decided on Black sex-link, red sex-link, California White, and EEs.

I want some dark eggs. If I understand correctly, getting hatchery stock you never really know what your going to get so I'm ready for some of the eggs not to be super dark, and I'll decide what to do with the non-dark egg layers later..
My question is....what would you pick - temperment wise I want fairly docile, great personality birds (I know, I know, that's up to the individual bird), that lay well, and lay dark eggs and are the better egg layers (quantity wise).


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I love our marans. I love the ones from the hatchery, and the ones from private sales. They tend to be a bit reserved, but the roos we've had have all been outstanding flock roos. The hens are docile but very bright (for chickens). Oh yes..and they're VERY quick to pick up on the idea that YOU are bringing food and treats...VERY quick.... 

I've never had Welsummers, so can't speak to what they're like, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I have both Marans & Welsummers & just like the Welsummers more....better personality, great quality eggs (mine are dark speckled), easy keepers, curious & friendly, good quantity also. I keep a heat light on them in the winter & they kept on laying with hardly a drop.

The Marans are good hens also but they are just over a year old & the eggs still aren't as dark as I was hoping (Welsummers & Marans both hatchery chicks). They are friendly but not as friendly as the Welsummers, they slack off on quantity of eggs at times but the quality is good. The roosters don't cover large number of hens compared to the Welsummer.

Welsummers are just beautiful birds also.


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've never had Marans, but I have 2 welsummer hens that are a year old this spring. At first I didn't think they were much to look at, but as they feathered out, I believe they are beautiful. They are calm, they lay well, my customers love the dark speckles on the already dark egg. 

I have 12 hens right now, six different breeds. I like the diversity of the different colors they have, and the different colored eggs. 

I've never had Marans because they remind me to much of barred rocks, and I didn't care for the barred rocks when I had them. But I've often thought about getting a couple, because I understand that their eggs are really dark, which would nice.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I have both and I think you just will have to get them both to see what YOU like. I got mine from private breeders at a chicken swap that we have here.

My Wheaten Marans rooster, Chick-Chick, watches over his hens aggressively.
But, if he gets out, he comes looking for me and will follow me back to his yard and go under the fence when I lift it up for him. I really like him. This is my small flock for hatching eggs.
I don't have a Welsummer rooster but the hens are pretty tame. My Maran's hens didn't tame down as well. So I think you just have to try them both. I have a laying flock of over forty layers and my other Maran's rooster, Big Boy is the boss rooster of that flock. There are five other roosters with that flock but he is in charge, but he's not mean. The other roosters, three mixed, one Rhode Island red and one Cuckoo Maran, just respect him for whatever reason.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I've never had Marans because they remind me to much of barred rocks, and I didn't care for the barred rocks when I had them. But I've often thought about getting a couple, because I understand that their eggs are really dark, which would nice.[/QUOTE]

There are different types of Marans, the ones you are describing sound like Cuckoo Marans. But I have Wheaten ones and they are just beautiful. You should look up all of the different ones, you'll be surprised what all there is.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

mountainlaurel said:


> I've never had Marans because they remind me to much of barred rocks, and I didn't care for the barred rocks when I had them. But I've often thought about getting a couple, because I understand that their eggs are really dark, which would nice.


There are different types of Marans, the ones you are describing sound like Cuckoo Marans. But I have Wheaten ones and they are just beautiful. You should look up all of the different ones, you'll be surprised what all there is.[/QUOTE]

The chickens Welp has in the catalog are barred...so I assume Cuckoo Marans?

I think I'm going to go with the Welsummers. I figure I can order Marans latter if I want 
Thank you everyone for you input!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have had both and I vote Marans.
They are about my favorite breed to have around.
Easy keepers, hardy and great layers.

And I do not like the way Welsummer roos taste at all! Blech.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

chickenista said:


> I have had both and I vote Marans.
> They are about my favorite breed to have around.
> Easy keepers, hardy and great layers.
> 
> And I do not like the way Welsummer roos taste at all! Blech.


Thanks for that info. I'm not sure about ordering any roos this time around. Definatly in the future. But I was kind of thinking an EE roo when I do.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ameicauna roos are my favorite meat bird!
Sweet, delicious and enough so that I can tell the difference. And they have a surprising amount of meat on them in comparison to a lot of other dual purpose breeds.
We used them in making our homegrown meat birds. Yummy!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Get both.

It's my understanding that the really dark, chocolate colored eggs come from the Black Copper Marans. I suspect those will have to come from a private breeder.


----------



## Mama of 3 chis (May 10, 2011)

Looks like you are torn between the same two breeds I am lol. I am hoping to get some fertile eggs and a gentleman down the road offers both these breeds (moms are all pure bred but there are a couple different roosters in there) anyway I decided to get some of each in my dozen, I am hoping for more BCMs than Welsummers but I will be happy with either, since I will sell or eat all but 2 pullets, I might just have to keep one of each =) 

Yes the really DARK chocolate eggs come from BCMs.


----------

